# ankit fadia's seminar..



## NauticA (Aug 29, 2008)

day before yesterday ankit fadia came to our college for a seminar and hacked the bsnl website in no time..
the seminar was pretty good and we learnt a lot but at the end he told us about his hacking course version 3.0 which wud be taught to the enrolled students online on reliance world centers..
the course fee is 6000 and i want to ask if it is good to join the course or not?


----------



## faraaz (Aug 29, 2008)

What would be the point of hacking?


----------



## NauticA (Aug 29, 2008)

he just showed us how one can do that...
but didnt gave us the code which he used to hack the website..

only for demonstration


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2008)

I was in his first batch...........
then it was 5500/-
.
.
.
.
If u r REALLY interested.............u can learn a LOT of things...........

But then again...............u should know wat u want b in future.........in India there is no institute for Network Security/Computer Forensic courses...........
Of course CCNA is there but they don't open u to THAT level of task so soon........
There are some universities in US who provides bachelor degree on it............I was not financially sound so my dream went to drain..................

C if u r really passionate and can afford d cost(for abroad studies).............it would b good.......


----------



## karmanya (Aug 30, 2008)

dude 9 days ka course hai.... time hai tere paas?


----------



## max_demon (Aug 30, 2008)

ankit fadia is total rubbish , he calls himself ethical hacker and uses windows XP . and cracks winzip


----------



## pc_game_lover2004 (Aug 30, 2008)

my dream too remained shattered because of money problems only...
don't let this opportunity slip away from ur hand...
do try it
may be i'll try next year


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2008)

karmanya said:


> dude 9 days ka course hai.... time hai tere paas?


wat 9 days???!!!!
how come.............wen I did it was a 20-24 days course with VDO lectures and weekly assignments..............
Check again 9days might b 4 dose who want to review their skills............


max_demon said:


> ankit fadia is total rubbish , he calls himself ethical hacker and uses windows XP . and cracks winzip


who told u dat u can't use XP while hacking.............and if had only showed about brute force attack by example of ZIP Password Recovery, wats wrong with dat............???

u've any idea of Steganography?? Its d art of hiding text in photos.........terrorists used dat while 9/11 planning.............FBI only got a laptop which had some p0rn photos..........nothing else................It was Ankit Fadia who cracked dat case........


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Aug 30, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> who told u dat u can't use XP while hacking.............and if had only showed about brute force attack by example of ZIP Password Recovery, wats wrong with dat............???


nothing wrong with that except he's looting you people if he showed that in the course.



> u've any idea of Steganography?? Its d art of hiding text in photos.........terrorists used dat while 9/11 planning.............FBI only got a laptop which had some p0rn photos..........nothing else................It was Ankit Fadia who cracked dat case........



you want us to believe this?hahahaha.


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> you want us to believe this?hahahaha.



Now I don't want to prove any points here.............If u don't believe and want to check the truth.............u better research urself..........I'm too tired to post d links...........


----------



## Ecko (Aug 30, 2008)

Really its more like "Andho mein kana raja"
Whatever you say thats true cause BSNL website can be hacked 4 sure & many other 1000's of them but why to hack ??
There isn't anything that's useful 
BTW there was BSNL password hacking technique on the orkut (can't say here)
I tried it & yup I was able get get userame & passwords of many of my neighbours but What's the purpose ??
India is still far behind in this field & what they teach you in the courses is just basics 
You can't be a hacker in couple of days,it requires more intrest than anthing else & it more difficult than it seems
& 1 thing for sure the day there will be 100% broadband in our country you'll gonna know what hacking means


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2008)

Ecko said:


> Really its more like "Andho mein kana raja"


well sort of........


> India is still far behind in this field & what they teach you in the courses is just basics
> You can't be a hacker in couple of days,it requires more intrest than anthing else & it more difficult than it seems
> & 1 thing for sure the day there will be 100% broadband in our country you'll gonna know what hacking means


Agreed..........the fun it seems in movies and stories is totally diff. from reality..............its a real tough job..................there are so many n00b sites that they can be compromised any time..........but of no use...........to do so.......

now.......it depends wat u want to do..............hack 4 fun is bad............if u want to practise ur skills u should take precautions............

to make it a earning route..........can be possible and dats also possible in India as we have a very few COMPUTER FORENSICS here.............get hold a degree from a reputed institute(not A. Fadia his certificate won't give value anywhere).....u can get haigh paying job.............


----------



## paroh (Aug 30, 2008)

I think ankit is a very good programer


----------



## max_demon (Aug 30, 2008)

search "Ankit fadia fraud" in google

Steganography

l-o-l


----------



## mehulved (Aug 30, 2008)

err. last I attended fartia's seminar a year back just for fun, he mentioned the same things then too. So, the BSNL site is still vulnerable. He hasn't learnt anything new in last one year? Why is he repeating the same noobish stuff? And still the noobs are falling for it.


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Aug 30, 2008)

Heheh . That fadia dude did the same thing in our college too . Of course we walked out of the room when he went round & round about the same thing . Cracking Winzip by bruting is dumb & he asked us to pay for that **** .

We told him if he cud hack open something good in front of us . He said the normal  I don't need to prove myself in front of you . If you cud do it better do it yourself . "  
He wudn't even hack a p0rn site .


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Aug 30, 2008)

hey my 10 yr sis can hack bsnl website wts ankit fadis is a


big 

!@#$%^&*()!@#$%^&*(!@#$%^&*(@#$%^&*(


----------



## mehulved (Aug 30, 2008)

mehra.rakesh said:


> If you cud do it better do it yourself . "
> He wudn't even hack a p0rn site .


Should have asked him "then why are *you* conducting certification courses and looting our money?


----------



## rhitwick (Aug 30, 2008)

Guyz...........wat r u doin???
Why do u just want to prove him a jerk...............wats d point in it.............
Wat do u get by proving he's a fraud or not...........

if u r really passionate about hacking and such things.............u shouldn't care who is teaching it.................u should concentrate on wats been teached..............our I&B ministry has a clear guidance on wat should be teached about hacking to public.........

to those who want to prove dat he's a fraud, jerk, dork etc...............agreed......now wat?? wats ur next step.............???


----------



## karmanya (Aug 31, 2008)

correct me if im wrong, but aren't the best hackers self taught?


----------



## max_demon (Aug 31, 2008)

^^ Exactly


----------



## R2K (Aug 31, 2008)

karmanya said:


> correct me if im wrong, but aren't the best hackers self taught?



exactly.... hardwork and damn good patience r the requirements for becoming a hacker


----------



## eggman (Aug 31, 2008)

^^Dude...that's required to be successful in any profession


----------



## karmanya (Aug 31, 2008)

Check out this as a nice starting point if you're intrested in hacking-
*catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html#why_this


----------



## phreak0ut (Aug 31, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Guyz...........wat r u doin???
> Why do u just want to prove him a jerk...............wats d point in it.............
> Wat do u get by proving he's a fraud or not...........
> 
> ...



200 posts and you still have to learn a lot of typing. Please do take sometime to download free typing softwares. 

Since knowledge is power, learn on your own if you are really interested and let other people know about fraudsters like Ankit Fartia so that they don't get ripped off!


----------



## casanova (Sep 1, 2008)

Ankit Fartia's concept about hacking and cracking need polishing as well.


----------



## Ecko (Sep 1, 2008)

Dude that word dake is indeed bad
He had done a great deal before doing this now but his methods aren't really methods 
You can call them a tip of the iceberg
Don't say he doen't know anything but that day will be best when somebody @ his semonar says lol I can do this also & does whatever he can & then when that guy ask Fadia to do something ..... (you know the story)
The same day Fadia will return home & ask himself now really "India 20 yrs behind world"  

We boast of our IT & still we are untouched by Reverse Engineering....Damn Bulll$hit 
Nothing from Digit also till I read 
Even when they published Registry Guide they wrote there 10 times out if desperation that these tricks may make your windows corruptud so that no one gets in cracking field after reading them 
They forgot to stop peopll from surfing internet lol


----------



## R2K (Sep 1, 2008)

eggman said:


> ^^Dude...that's required to be successful in any profession




Ofcourse...but here we r talking abt hacking....so hang on to that topic


----------



## Rahim (Sep 1, 2008)

Ankit Fadia's hacking skills is good for Model-Turened-News-Reader and not for me.


----------



## NauticA (Sep 1, 2008)

ax3 said:


> @NauticA ....... didnt any of u record his lecture ? if yes can u post the vid ?
> 
> & any1 enrolled 4 course ?



no we didnt recorded his lecture...
till now no one has enrolled...


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 1, 2008)

Haha...somone wants to learn hacking
dude, hacking isn't a glamorous job as i sounds in movies.

Finding  exploits is big pain a$$, after that even a 8yr old can use them.

also hacking some random that to a govt site isn't a big deal, as most sites are vunerable because they are made by inexperienced programmers. 

and BSNL is the best example, even a noob like me can hack userid & passwords of broadband. its very well known trick, still bsnl didn't fixed it.


----------



## Darthvader (Sep 1, 2008)

Bsnl has actually fixed one thing i.e locking the user ids with their respective telephones so getting user ids and passwords are now just....


----------



## gary4gar (Sep 1, 2008)

Darthvader said:


> Bsnl has actually fixed one thing i.e locking the user ids with their respective telephones so getting user ids and passwords are now just....


I know, Now we can't use userid of Home UL plans and Business plans but i can still logon to accounts of people with HOme 250 and Home 500


----------



## hac_king (Sep 28, 2008)

*Beware NauticA* though i am late to this topic but still i think it would be usefull for others.

If you are really intended to make  career in hacking then never ever go for AFCEH
, I just complid an Article on Ankit fadia useless AFCEH course , so request you to
all that please have a look on this article and then further think to join afceh or not
( which would be definately no after reading real truth )

*~!~* *gstek.info/forum/index.php?topic=1209.0

also nautica that code is SQL injection which is the same old stuff he used to present in every seminaar. 10 years old SQL injection ...
Pleae comment on my topic and BRO rhitwick I am ready to answers all your baseless qs.


----------



## max_demon (Sep 28, 2008)

yes i know , i was saved but i feel sad for my friend who joined


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Sep 28, 2008)

another script kiddie


----------



## Ecko (Sep 28, 2008)

yup no new discoveries


----------



## hac_king (Sep 28, 2008)

@Ecko Even he never discovered anyting from last 8 years
No vulnerability disocvered? no software discovered? none of the code
discovered at all. :s
except an "arrow in dark" that china hackers intended to take over worlds all
internet


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 28, 2008)

lol


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Sep 29, 2008)

Here. go and have a laugh:

*groups.google.com/group/lug-indore...e70ba79/1364d7202ac7d24e?q=fadia&rnum=1&pli=1


----------



## hac_king (Sep 30, 2008)

Kl@w-24 said:


> Here. go and have a laugh:
> 
> *groups.google.com/group/lug-indore...e70ba79/1364d7202ac7d24e?q=fadia&rnum=1&pli=1



thanx buddy for this link,,
you know what is the meaning of cracking for ankit FUDIA 
*he used to demonstrate in his workshops that how can we
crack passowrds of zip , rar files by the use of password recovery
softwares* 
pretty funny


----------



## hac_king (Oct 1, 2008)

Have anybody wasted his/her time in reading his  very first dodgy of writing [ did he knew writing or i think he is gud in copying ] "Unofficial guide to ethical hacking" ?


----------



## vish786 (Jan 14, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> u've any idea of Steganography?? Its d art of hiding text in photos.........terrorists used dat while 9/11 planning.............FBI only got a laptop which had some p0rn photos..........nothing else................It was Ankit Fadia who cracked dat case........





The_Devil_Himself said:


> you want us to believe this?hahahaha.


I dont know about that fadia cracking terrorists message story but its definitely possible to do it with steganography (hiding messages in pictures) I had one of my friend doing that as a final year project, pretty easy concept for implementation.


----------



## eggman (Jan 14, 2009)

He should probably hack into his digestive system and make metabolism faster so that he loses a few kilos of his fat face!!! Heck, he can't do that either!!!


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Jan 14, 2009)

> Have anybody wasted his/her time in reading his very first dodgy of writing [ did he knew writing or i think he is gud in copying ] "Unofficial guide to ethical hacking" ?


Yup...It wasn't really a good book...I read it when I was 13, (abt. 5 years back)
Only consists of few registry hacks, and some code snippets of loveletter.vbs (Who need's that?) without case study.

I think hacking as a term is highly misunderstood. People think Hacking as some "cool" habit of nerdy 1337 hax0r, but hacking is simply modifying software or hardware to make something work in a way it is not intended to be working. For instance a person writes a script which helps in drag and drop storage with GMail ---> That is Hacking.


----------



## amitabhishek (Jan 14, 2009)

Only three words for him:

F*K Ankit Fadia


----------

